# What kind Algae is this?



## fote03 (Oct 9, 2006)

Here are pictures of some algae that is growing in my 50 cube. I am on well water and i have some low light maybe 1 watt a gallon. I have a co2 system that i got from a LFS for 30 bucks nothing special. Anyways, there is only one fish in the tank it is a 1" archer. I am not sure what kind of algae this is but i wanted to know if it was ok. It is growing in some moss and all over the driftwood. And yesterday i noticed it starting to show up on the overflow and intake pipes. The pictures suck, sorry. It looks like drops of hot glass or drops of weld beads that hasn't cooled yet.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well the dark green portions look like Green spot algae. This algae is "okay". I'm not sure what the the lighter green weld beads are though.

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Difficult to tell but it might be "bubbling" BGA...


----------



## fote03 (Oct 9, 2006)

*Bubbling*

What do you mean by "bubbling"? I know the darker algae is good but i have never seen the other kind. I think if looks cool but it is growing everywhere. I have never had it in any of my other tanks but they are all cichlids and they would eat it before it got to this stage.



Laith said:


> Difficult to tell but it might be "bubbling" BGA...


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Laith said:


> Difficult to tell but it might be "bubbling" BGA...


That was what I was thinking also. He means that you have BGA (blue-green algae) that is giving off O2( or the plant under the algae is giving off O2) but it is trapped by the algae, forming those balls. I have seen my algae do this same thing.


----------

